# September Photo Contest Theme and Rules



## Waterwings (Aug 31, 2011)

Need a reason to cleanout your tackle bag!? September's theme is _Tackle Bags and Contents_.

*Rules:*

You must have made at least 4 posts during August 2011.

1) Post a photo of your tackle bag _and_ the contents laid-out (removed from the bag)
2) Contents _have_ to be included in the photo with the tackle bag.
3) Maximum photo size should be no larger than 800 pixels on the longest side (portrait or landscape view)
4) Color or black & white entries
4) One entry per member

Start date: Thursday, 1 Sept. 2011
End date: Friday, 30 September 2011

Rules subject to change.
Post photos to the following thread: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/posting.php?mode=post&f=31


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 4, 2011)

Rule Change! Realizing that some folks may carry a lot more stuff than I do, and have larger tackle bags, The lures can remain in the plane-style boxes most people use, but, the lids must be open to show the lures, and still need to be displayed by the tackle bag or box you use. Or, if you do want to remove all the lures and display them without the plano-style boxes, you can certainly do that also. It's not necessarily how much one has, but more so along the lines of creativity/composition when displaying/organizing the lures by the bag. (hint, hint :wink: )


----------

